# Is my dog a doberman or a rottweiler?



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi! This is fray. I rescued him a month ago and i was wondering whats his breed.. Can you guys help ke identify him? Thanks a lot!


This is his picture he is 3months old


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

he picture isn't loading


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

im sorry  here's the attachment of his picture.. hope it works


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

please tell me if i need to do a very different angle  hope you can help me in identifying his breed thanks!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Chihuahua?


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Chihuahua?


i think he is tall for a chihuahua


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

He's defiantly not a Doberman OR a Rottweiler and I don't see him being a mix of ether of those breeds ether. How old is he in that photo? And can you get another photo of him from the side at his level, maybe have someone else hold him or tie him to something.


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Keechak said:


> He's defiantly not a Doberman OR a Rottweiler and I don't see him being a mix of ether of those breeds ether. How old is he in that photo? And can you get another photo of him from the side at his level, maybe have someone else hold him or tie him to something.


okay, I'll post a different picture ASAP.. thanks


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Neither, the ears on Dobes and Rotties do not stand up naturally (they have not been cropped and are natural standing), also too small. I'd say some type of Small/Med Terrier (perhaps Fox or Manchester) especially with the white on the chest/belly and the shape of the head.

Black/Tan does NOT mean either breed, there are many black/tan breeds in MANY sizes


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I see Terrier/Chi mix. At three months old ... how much does your puppy weigh? A Dobie or a Rott would weigh around approximately 25-30 pounds and maybe more at three months of age ... from my experience.  Just generalizing from my own pups.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Manchester Terrier or Min Pin mix is my guess


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Abbylynn said:


> I see Terrier/Chi mix. At three months old ... how much does your puppy weigh? A Dobie or a Rott would weigh around approximately 25-30 pounds and maybe more at three months of age ... from my experience.  Just generalizing from my own pups.


That would be a little large for a dobe or rott, at 6 months my Angel was 25#, she's 65 lbs now (correct weight for a Doberman bitch), a Rott at 6 month would be good at around 40#. The only pups I know of that would be 25-30 lbs at 3 months would be Mastiffs or other heavy bodied giant breeds.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I was going by Benny's weight. ( Dobie/Lab/Rott/?) He was 30 pounds at 3 months old ... just a generalization ... he is now over 60 pounds at 10 months old. I guess my pups must have all been over-sized. Lol! I always did have larger than life dogs! Lol!

Cshellenberger - Seriously ...Thanks for clearing that up!  I will know better if I should ever look for a good purebred ... not to mention a responsible breeder.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

At 3 months Carsten was 28 pounds. Oliver was 36 pounds at 5 months but is now 110 pounds.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Dreizehn weighed 30 lb exactly at three months (both parents within standard and he is too). That being said, the dog pictured above is NOT a doberman nor a rottie. I'm definitely on par with possibly Manchester Terrier though.


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

so all the people i asked were wrong. hahaha! they said he was either rotti or dobe because of his patterns. anyway, he is now 3 months old and when he was 2months,he weighed like 5pounds only. the vet said he was very malnourished and needed immediate attention. I have no history known because I just saw him in the streets and the owner that i found showed no care at all..


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I would not say he is purebred manchester terrier, and hes not a fox terrier (as foxes are predominantly white). I'd say he's a terrier mix though.


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

here are two more of his pictures when he was 2months old.. can you see the patterns clearly? sorry for the photo's filter


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

That is most definitely not a dobie or a rotti. He is definitely a cutie, though!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Your puppy has such a precious face! What a cutie!


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

manchester terrier or miniature pincher i'd reckon... if he's that small at that age.... definately not dobie or rott(ex boyfriends had those breeds). but definately a toy/xtra small breed doggy and simply too cute for his own good!!! he knows he's cute and is working it... you can tell in the 1st cuddle picture with his eyes closed. lol.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Your puppy is absolutely adorable!

Dog breeds that can be black and tan include (but are not limited to)...
Miniature Pinscher (not related to the doberman)
Manchester Terrier
Dauchshund
German Pinscher
Doberman Pincher
Rottweiler
Black and Tan Coonhound
Beauceron
Greater Swiss Mountain Dog
Bernese Mountain Dog
Entlebucher
Finnish Lapphund
Gordon Setter

Many breeds


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

thank you guys! he is a real keeper.. too bad the owner didn't want him.. he was very sickly before


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

deffiently neither dog, atleast not pure bred. those tan colours com in ALOT of breeds (aussies, min pins, chis, poms, manchesters, german pincher ect ect)

where are you from? may help to narrow down possibilities.


----------



## Caitlin323 (Jan 11, 2012)

is the owner serious?? Have they seen a dobe or rottie before?


----------



## Jamie18 (Jan 17, 2012)

Tankstar said:


> deffiently neither dog, atleast not pure bred. those tan colours com in ALOT of breeds (aussies, min pins, chis, poms, manchesters, german pincher ect ect)
> 
> where are you from? may help to narrow down possibilities.



Im from the Philippines  and thank you for taking time to answer 



Caitlin323 said:


> is the owner serious?? Have they seen a dobe or rottie before?


I dont know much about dog breeds cause this is my first time and i just found him on the streets and the previous owner doesn't know much either


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

I know how "low priority" dogs have in the Philippines and how few purebred dogs you'll find there. I'm glad you found this place, if you stick around there are so many knowledgable people here to learn from. Good Luck with your puppy, I'm so glad he found a good home.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

My bet based on location is a street dog. I've been quite a few places where there are often strays roaming and they are very often smallish short haired mixes with semi-prick or prick ears and either tan or black and tan coats. I bet he is a mix of a mix of a mix. He looks very pariah-ish to me.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

is it just me or does anyone else see some Basenji-ish look in that face? i'm not really thinking Basenji but something a little bigger w/ that look....what breed, a little bigger, has that look?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Jamie18 said:


> so all the people i asked were wrong. hahaha! they said he was either rotti or dobe because of his patterns. anyway, he is now 3 months old and when he was 2months,he weighed like 5pounds only. the vet said he was very malnourished and needed immediate attention. I have no history known because I just saw him in the streets and the owner that i found showed no care at all..



Perfect example of why the "dangerous breeds" are so misunderstood. Really? This pup is adorable for sure but not even close to what either a Doberman or a Rottweiler pup would look like. Incorrect Identification of breeds is common. There are many many breeds that carry the black and tan markings.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Caitlin323 said:


> is the owner serious?? Have they seen a dobe or rottie before?


Let's not be rude.

Plenty of people have neither seen either breed - especially in some parts of the world.

I had a teenager ask me, years ago, if my large black lab was a rottweiler. 

Jamie18, you're in a position to make a HUGE change in the dog's life. You're both very lucky.


----------

